# Brand New 21rs



## BlueSky (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi all! We are picking up our new 2006 21RS on Tuesday. We are new to RV's (but not camping) and are a bit overwhelmed to be honest but we are really happy to have found such a great network of fellow Outbackers to communicate with along the way. We are having the Equal-I-Zer sway control and Prodigy brake system installed before we leave the dealership. Reading alot about the Quickie Flush, too.

Anyone bother brushing snow off the roof when it gets to be a couple of feet high (weights/leaks)? DH is concerned about that since our lean-to won't be constructed until next year.

Happy to be here!

Matt, Kat and Sky
Scout and Sadie (our boxers)
2004 F-150 Crew Cab FX4, 5.4V8, 3.73
2006 21RS-Havana


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Bluesky to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 21RS very nice model
As for that white stuff being on the roof of the TT
If we get about a 6-8" on it I'll start pulling some of it off of the roof
I won't to the chance of it getting to height due to the weight of the white stuff

Don


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi BlueSky!









Congrats on your new 21rs and Welcome to Outbackers








Sorry, being from sunny So. Calif. I can't help you with snow







but it sounds like you've gotten good advice already

Post Often and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site and Congrats on your new Outback!


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats on the new 21RS







. We have had ours for a year now, and we love it. They are a great TT that have made us want to camp more often, and year round. It is all good.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, BlueSky!*








Congrats on the new Outback!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love that TT.

I've never swept the snow off the roof and it's not been a problem. The only problem I've ever had is getting it off the slide when camping.

Scott


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Welcome to the Outback group! We put our Outback in storage at the end of October usually (kids love to go Halloween camping) and we don't bring it out of storage again until the end of April. Being in MI we get lots of snow, we have never swept the snow off.

Happy camping and enjoy your new trailer!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice snow camping pictures Moosegut.


----------



## BlueSky (Aug 26, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Congratulations and welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcome and for sharing the pix..awesome!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

* BlueSky! * 

We're glad you found us









Congrats & Enjoy,
Tami


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

BlueSky,

Welcome to Outbackers! Glad to have you with us.

The only thing I can say about the white stuff is ...No, thanks, I don't want any.









Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

What the idea of bringing up a pic of the 'S' word in August


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

Welcome! Congratulations on your new 21RS. We've had our 21RS out twice now and love it. Its a great size for a family of 3, not too big, not too little. Easy to maneuver and tows nicely behind our Expedition. Our next planned outing is to camp at the track for the Loudon, NH NASCAR race on 9/17. After that, maybe one more trip before we settle in for the cold season.


----------

